

The Entrepreneur Questionnaire: Brian Chesky, Co-Founder and CEO of Airbnb - freshfunk
http://greylockvc.com/2011/04/08/the-entrepreneur-questionnaire-brian-chesky-co-founder-and-ceo-of-airbnb/

======
freshfunk
Found this response most interesting:

What has surprised you about being an entrepreneur?

When I first started out, I took for granted the overall speed at which I
thought things should happen. It turns out things happen slower in the short
term and faster in the long term. As an entrepreneur, you are believer and so
you tend to think your idea will be obvious and immediately transformative.
But nothing happens at first, and not for a long time. You get 90% of the
results in the last 10% of time. You spend so much time thinking about getting
to the goal that you forget to think about what to do once you get there. You
need to think 30 steps ahead.

------
rhizome
A VC interviews one of the people they've funded, this is a pretty lightweight
read on par with those old Sambuca ads that interviewed celebrities about
their favorite places to drink Sambuca.

------
Punter
a future steve jobs?

